# Book with Pentatonic Licks?



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Feel free to move it.

I'm looking for a book of just Pentatonic licks. Haven't been able to find anything in the stores around me. Most sales people take me to an entry level book with a section on Pentatonic's. I'm looking for an entire book with just licks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got this book called "The Blues Lick Factory". I haven't spent much time with it, but it's got a lot of licks in it. The concept is that it gives you a bunch of basic building block licks so that you can use "The Factory" to make your own solos.

It's divided into sections, like "3-note licks", "4-note licks", "5-note licks", and gives you a general framework for tying phrases together.

Like I said, I haven't spent enough time with it to say that it's awesome, but it sure has a lot of licks in it... and that seems like what you're looking for.

--- D


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

sdcfan18 said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Feel free to move it.
> 
> I'm looking for a book of just Pentatonic licks. Haven't been able to find anything in the stores around me. Most sales people take me to an entry level book with a section on Pentatonic's. I'm looking for an entire book with just licks.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Something like this perhaps? :smile:


----------

